# What men are you into?



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm talking about race by the way.

Rich91 inspired me to write this.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/what-women-are-you-into-562714/

I want to see if there is a difference between women and men.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh Brother ..
Haven't these race threads been done to death already?????????


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Daveyboy said:


> Oh Brother ..
> Haven't these race threads been done to death already?????????


I know. I don't get the necessity of yet _another_ one.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I like men who are kind, considerate, and loyal.
I couldn't care less about their race.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Oh Brother ..
> Haven't these race threads been done to death already?????????


The last one was about men's preference.

This is about women's preference.

I want to see if there is a difference.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No multiple choice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You made exactly the same mistakes with the poll as he did.










I'll click other and what I mean is all of the above + others that don't fit into, or want to fit themselves into those categories.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Grand said:


> I like men who are kind, considerate, and loyal.
> I couldn't care less about their race.


^ This.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked 'other' because I like _all_ men. If there's a mutual attraction and mutual respect, everything's good.

Though I will say that I typically go gaga over light colored eyes so... yea.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You made exactly the same mistakes with the poll as he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.... but if I changed it, we wouldn't be able to compare the results to the first poll.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Personality and attraction are above race, I don't really care about the race of a man.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

of course white, duh


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm into Middle Eastern and Asian men


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Everyone knows white males are the preferred ones in dating.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've been asked "Do you date white guys?" more times than I can count.
YES I DATE WHITE GUYS. Are black girls known for not wanting to date other races??

I wouldn't find someone unattractive just because of their race. I'll date anyone who I find attractive and shares common interests with me, whether they're white, Asian, black, hispanic, etc.



gunner21 said:


> Everyone knows white males are the preferred ones in dating.


Yeah, well the same goes for white females. The Caucasian features are what most people find attractive in America. It's probably because of the media and the fact that the U.S. is still mostly white. It's probably the same in other English-speaking countries (Canada, UK, etc.) I'm guessing.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

other: non-human males


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh*


:lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hispanic or whites with black hair (southern european). Mixed race can be nice too. I saw many cute guys in Brazil who were maybe 10-25% black. For whatever reason I don't find guys with my complexion attractive.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, well the same goes for white females. The Caucasian features are what most people find attractive in America. It's probably because of the media and the fact that the U.S. is still mostly white. It's probably the same in other English-speaking countries (Canada, UK, etc.) I'm guessing.


True! I'm sure you're aware of the okcupid study done. Basically, Indian males and black females had the lowest reply rates out of everyone.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

cephalopods.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> True! I'm sure you're aware of the okcupid study done. Basically, Indian males and black females had the lowest reply rates out of everyone.


Yeah I saw that :b



Just Lurking said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh*


I'm guessing this thread turns you on?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

meepie said:


> other: non-human males












He's a shape-shifter also, so can be anything you want him to be.
Small downside though, he's a bit preachy about his environmentalism


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Everyone knows white males are the preferred ones in dating.


I don't know, a lot of people won't date outside of their race here where I live (sometimes outside of their country of origin on top of that, though I've noticed that's mostly with south asian people here and first degree mainland European immigrants sometimes as well.) I'm not sure that's always down to preference though, I think sometimes it's more because of what their parents will say.

This is slightly old but illustrates my point:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6933526.stm


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I like my men the way I like my pizza; with any topping as long as there's cheese on it. 











The cheese is supposed to be the penis. It doesn't make much sense, but I'm sticking with it. I voted "other" (meaning "I don't care").


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

My race and outside of my race.

I'll be the first one to say this. As usual, Black receives 0 votes. But, I'm sure when most people imagine "Hispanic", I'm sure it's not the dark-skinned Hispanics..like this Dominican (a Latin American country) music group right here (http://my.opera.com/El-lunatico/albums/showpic.dml?album=690726&picture=9372963). Hispanics such as Mario Lopez, J Lo,Selena Gomez are much more preferred. This is why "Hispanic" is not even a race because every race is found in most Latin American countries. I'm also sure that when most people say they prefer Asian men, they don't mean Asian as in "South Asian (Bangladeshi, Indian, etc)" and South East Asian ("Thai, Cambodian"). From what I've seen on this site Koreans, Japanese, and Chinese are preferred. This is why things like race polls can sometimes be a bit biased. But on top of that, dark skin seems to not be preferred in general.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ratherunique11 said:


> My race and outside of my race.
> 
> I'll be the first one to say this. As usual, Black receives 0 votes. But, I'm sure when most people imagine "Hispanic", I'm sure it's not the dark-skinned Hispanics..like this Dominican (a Latin American country) music group right here (http://my.opera.com/El-lunatico/albums/showpic.dml?album=690726&picture=9372963). Hispanics such as Mario Lopez, J Lo,Selena Gomez are much more preferred. This is why "Hispanic" is not even a race because every race is found in most Latin American countries. I'm also sure that when most people say they prefer Asian men, they don't mean Asian as in "South Asian (Bangladeshi, Indian, etc)" and South East Asian ("Thai, Cambodian"). From what I've seen on this site Koreans, Japanese, and Chinese are preferred. This is why I'll never understand America's concept of race. But on top of that, dark skin seems to not be preferred in general.


The two on the far left in that picture are pretty much what would have come to mind if someone said the word 'Latino' for me >.> I can't speak for anyone else though... South American countries, particularly Brazil are very diverse though, so no matter what you imagine it's not going to fit as much as if someone said 'imagine a Han Chinese person.'


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Milco said:


> He's a shape-shifter also, so can be anything you want him to be.
> Small downside though, he's a bit preachy about his environmentalism


^ lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> My race and outside of my race.
> 
> I'll be the first one to say this. As usual, Black receives 0 votes. But, I'm sure when most people imagine "Hispanic", I'm sure it's not the dark-skinned Hispanics..like this Dominican (a Latin American country) music group right here (http://my.opera.com/El-lunatico/albums/showpic.dml?album=690726&picture=9372963). Hispanics such as Mario Lopez, J Lo,Selena Gomez are much more preferred. This is why "Hispanic" is not even a race because every race is found in most Latin American countries. I'm also sure that when most people say they prefer Asian men, they don't mean Asian as in "South Asian (Bangladeshi, Indian, etc)" and South East Asian ("Thai, Cambodian"). From what I've seen on this site Koreans, Japanese, and Chinese are preferred. This is why I'll never understand America's concept of race. But on top of that, dark skin seems to not be preferred in general.


^ This! Usually when someone says they like Asians, they mean Chinese, Koreans, Japanese etc. Usually dark skin = not sexy (that's what the perception is, not saying it's true)


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Everyone knows white males are the preferred ones in dating.


Not by me. Gorgeous men are gorgeous men.
Then again I am biracial, so I was raised with many different looking individuals around me.

Most white men are not very attractive at all. The same goes for black men, asian men, and so forth.

Generally I would say mixed race men are most attractive, but ALL ethnicities have attractive people.

I used to think I couldn't fall for an Asian guy, but then it happened. If you open yourself up to many different kinds op people, you never know who you fall in love with.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

```

```



gunner21 said:


> ^ This! Usually when someone says they like Asians, they mean Chinese, Koreans, Japanese etc. Usually dark skin = not sexy (that's what the perception is, not saying it's true)


Dark skin is super sexy when it's combined with a stunning pair of blue or green eyes.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Sin said:


> lol is there any need for these polls? Whites/asians will be on top and blacks/hispanics will be on the bottom


More like: whites/hispanics will be at the top and asians/blacks on the bottom.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Percent black people in America = 13%

Percent attracted to black men = 3% :shock

Admittedly, this probably isn't that accurate since so few have voted but still.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like all kinds of men. Purple, green, glow in the dark, polka-dotted, striped, and ghostly white. You name it. I want 'em all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Jason 1 said:


> Percent black people in America = 13%
> 
> Percent attracted to black men = 3% :shock
> 
> Admittedly, this probably isn't that accurate since so few have voted but still.


Also: percentage of Americans among the active users on this forum - not everyone anyway.

If you want accuracy you should remove other since most people have of course voted for other, and ask specifically for 'what is your favourite' but then some people won't be able to pick anyway because they won't have one.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

CinnamonDelight said:


> More like: whites/hispanics will be at the top and asians/blacks on the bottom.


i have seen plenty of black dudes with hot gfs


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm less picky about personality (still picky though) than race. I *only* date white guys for personal reasons. If it makes me racist then so be it, whatever.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

CinnamonDelight said:


> More like: whites/hispanics will be at the top and asians/blacks on the bottom.


Over here in the US particularly my area everyone likes whites/Asians. A lot of white people I talk to really dislike hispanics and prefer Asians and/or white people to date.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> I'm less picky about personality (still picky though) than race. I *only* date white guys for personal reasons. If it makes me racist then so be it, whatever.


Why do you only date white guys?

What a huge turn off to say you are less picky about personality.

You sound very defensive as well with your 'if that makes me racist then whatever'. If you don't want questions or feedback then don't put it on a public forum. Simple as that :boogie


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Over here in the US particularly my area everyone likes whites/Asians. A lot of white people I talk to really dislike hispanics and prefer Asians and/or white people to date.


Maybe that's in your area but most white women anyways would rather date white or hispanic men. Hispanic men resemble white men much more. Asian men are often seen as feminine and weak.

People that say they dislike every individual of a certain ethnicity usally don't think a lot. Generally they are the most unattractive people. I feel really sorry for you that you live in such area.

I guess I am very lucky to be born and raised European.


----------



## geodude (Jul 22, 2013)

CinnamonDelight said:


> *Asian men are often seen as feminine and weak*.


ahaha :sigh


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Maybe that's in your area but most white women anyways would rather date white or hispanic men. Hispanic men resemble white men much more. Asian men are often seen as feminine and weak.
> 
> People that say they dislike every individual of a certain ethnicity usally don't think a lot. Generally they are the most unattractive people. I feel really sorry for you that you live in such area.
> 
> I guess I am very lucky to be born and raised European.


Someone has racial insecurities

If I remember correctly u live in an African American area don't you


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm open to anyone as long as they have a good personality and morals. But, I tend to be more attracted to people who share my complexion.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Maybe that's in your area but most white women anyways would rather date white or hispanic men. Hispanic men resemble white men much more.* Asian men are often seen as feminine and weak.*
> 
> People that say they dislike every individual of a certain ethnicity usally don't think a lot. Generally they are the most unattractive people. I feel really sorry for you that you live in such area.
> 
> I guess I am very lucky to be born and raised European.


in


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

White. But then that's because I've only ever dated one guy and am usually surrounded by white people x__x


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice ones


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

omg my post got deleted >.<


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

hispanic isn't a race...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Not gonna lie and pretend that it's equal for me, for the most part I'm attracted to white guys. But not always, I've had more than a few crushes on guys of other races. I currently have a huge crush on the African guy that cuts our lawn, he's so polite and nice and perfectly muscled and his accent makes me melt.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

As a black guy... It looks like I'm ****ed :/


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> Someone has racial insecurities
> 
> If I remember correctly u live in an African American area don't you


Racial insecurities about what? No, I don't live in an African American Area. In fact, I am not American at all, I am European.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> As a black guy... It looks like I'm ****ed :/


Don't worry. Many people end op dating/marrying people that they didn't expect to AT ALL. Many people, especially when they are young, have very typical superficial standards, and then start thinking about those standards when they meet someone special that totally doesn't fit the image they have in their mind.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Racial insecurities about what? No, I don't live in an African American Area. In fact, I am not American at all, I am European.


Lol well that explains it

I had confused you with someone else with similar name

Anyway my personal preference for women are

1. Indian
2. South American
3. Oriental
4. African American
5. Caucasian


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> As a black guy... It looks like I'm ****ed :/


Physical attraction is based on physical body n facial dephormisn

Didn't spell that right


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> Lol well that explains it
> 
> I had confused you with someone else with similar name
> 
> ...


There is another topic about that


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> As a black guy... It looks like I'm ****ed :/


I was kind of feeling the same way too... but check out the "would you date someone who looks like this" thread. Those results are quite a bit less depressing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> hispanic isn't a race...


:high5


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't get the obsession with race.
It's not on my list of what I like in women and for the most part we don't nobody uses the word "race" - not even the racists and the nationalists (they hate people because of cultural differences and not conforming to strict, traditional ideals).


----------



## Ded Negatives (Jul 16, 2013)

I put white because I generally tend to be attracted to my own race, for the most part. However, I have gone out with a guy who is half Middle Eastern (didn't know it until he mentioned it, though), and recently I dated a guy who is Spaniard/Hispanic.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Don't worry. Many people end op dating/marrying people that they didn't expect to AT ALL. Many people, especially when they are young, have very typical superficial standards, and then start thinking about those standards when they meet someone special that totally doesn't fit the image they have in their mind.


meh :/ i don't want to get married so...



Zeeshan said:


> Physical attraction is based on physical body n facial dephormisn
> 
> Didn't spell that right


English man, English lol



Jason 1 said:


> I was kind of feeling the same way too... but check out the "would you date someone who looks like this" thread. Those results are quite a bit less depressing.


But I don't look like nick cannon lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> hispanic isn't a race...


:clap



CinnamonDelight said:


> Don't worry. *Many people end op dating/marrying people that they didn't expect to AT ALL.* Many people, especially when they are young, have very typical superficial standards, and then start thinking about those standards when they meet someone special that totally doesn't fit the image they have in their mind.


Legit.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Don't worry. *Many people end op dating/marrying people that they didn't expect to AT ALL*. Many people, especially when they are young, have very typical superficial standards, and then start thinking about those standards when they meet someone special that totally doesn't fit the image they have in their mind.


interesting


----------

